# Wurkkos HD15



## Flashlightmaster2021 (Mar 6, 2022)

I just orderded the Wurkkos HD15 on bsale for $31.99 from ad on this webesite looks awesome guys give a looks


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Mar 7, 2022)

Do you like imitation crab meat and model trains?

Chris


----------



## raggie33 (May 5, 2022)

Chris I used to love fake crab then one day I hated it


----------



## Mister Ed (Sep 25, 2022)

Any update on the HD15? Good prices, and honestly I've been impressed with their offerings, look, and performance.


----------



## jumpstat (Tuesday at 1:28 AM)

Just received mine yesterday directly from Sofirn Lights. Man these budgets lights have come far. Their overall finishing is outstanding, threads, o-rings, fitment and performance is very good.


----------

